
A developer’s guide to interviewing - luckydude
https://medium.com/@djsmith42/how-to-interview-as-a-developer-candidate-b666734f12dd
======
luckydude
I'm not the author, I saw it on reddit and liked it.

I'm not sure that our company would have scored 100%, in fact I'm sure it
would not have. But there was a lot where I nodded and went "yup, we do that"
and on the other parts it was more like "hmm, need to fix that".

I thought it was a good read. Good for people looking for a job, but also good
for people providing jobs to see how they would stack up.

